# Kwame Brown?



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Could we pick him up if available? Is he a team cancer or what? But he's out of the playoffs and won't be playing the rest of the season for some odd reason. Could we get him?


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

The question is do we want him? 

We are going to spend all of our money resigning JJ - and yes we will resign JJ no matter the cost (I have my sources). Our MLE will probably go to Hunter - which he deserves. And I think we will draft a backup PF. My guess is that we won't even think twice about persuing him. Kwamie, though under tremendous amounts of pressure initially, has shown a lack of maturity. I don't think this is someone the Suns organization would be interested in. I think our money could be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Why draft a backup PF? I'd much rather see us draft a backup PG. Barbosa just is not doing it...


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> Why draft a backup PF? I'd much rather see us draft a backup PG. Barbosa just is not doing it...


I didn't think Barbosa played that bad this year. I mean you have to remember that the kid is only 22 years old. He's quick and has a good shot, he also improved his passing skills dramatically towards the end of the season. I think it would be a more likely scenario to get a backup PG in the 2nd Round with a guy like Travis Diener. None of the potential 1st Round PG's really excite me.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

One of the biggest mistakes in Suns history if you guys sign Kwame.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

RedStripe27 said:


> I didn't think Barbosa played that bad this year. I mean you have to remember that the kid is only 22 years old. He's quick and has a good shot, he also improved his passing skills dramatically towards the end of the season. I think it would be a more likely scenario to get a backup PG in the 2nd Round with a guy like Travis Diener. None of the potential 1st Round PG's really excite me.


Barbs is a good player and I really like him.... it's just that he's not really a PG. I think Barbs will become a very solid SG that is above average at dishing out the rock. If the best player available in the draft come the time we draft is a PG then we should make the move.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't think it'd make sense spending our MLE on Brown. If Hunter opts out that will be a problem tho. Which is what we could use to add depth or sign a C like Dalembert, have Stoudemire play the 4 again, Marion back to the 3, and move Q to the bench. In case what we're doing now doesn't work. Our interior D is horrible. But JJ is a priority of course. If we can't get him back, maybe we go balls out for Dalembert as I mentioned? He's raw but he could be a good pick up and is a true C.

Forgot to mention. Barbosa is far from a problem. He's solid and plays well. He's still young as someone mentioned.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I can see the Suns going down hill if they pick Kwame up. This guy needs to be in New Orleans or the ATL. He doesnt deserve to win a chamionship.....


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Anyone have any news on Milos Vujanic? If he joins the Suns, which I somehow doubt he will, they could spend their pick on a PF. Actually, I'd spend it on a PF/C anyways because JJ can run the point effectively enough while Barbosa helps. But anyways, last I heard he said he would only join us because Zarko was here...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't know what the MLE situation is, but I would give it all to Kwame. I'm not sure exactly what the Suns cap situation is this summer, but don't think they'd have enough to sign Dalembert in F/A.

Emotional/maturity/adaptive problems aside, he's a talent. You have to wonder if a new change of scenery would do him good, especially to the Suns current situation. If he's available and the they have the full MLE to offer and don't, as a Suns fan, I will be pissed off. I think the potential signing of Kwame is of much more importance than Milos or any other MLE-grade PG or PF/C.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> I don't think it'd make sense spending our MLE on Brown. If Hunter opts out that will be a problem tho. Which is what we could use to add depth or sign a C like Dalembert, have Stoudemire play the 4 again, Marion back to the 3, and move Q to the bench. In case what we're doing now doesn't work. Our interior D is horrible. But JJ is a priority of course. If we can't get him back, maybe we go balls out for Dalembert as I mentioned? He's raw but he could be a good pick up and is a true C.
> 
> Forgot to mention. Barbosa is far from a problem. He's solid and plays well. He's still young as someone mentioned.


Is it really neccesary to mix the chemistry of are starting 5 . I mean the Suns did win 62 games this year and they're already in the 2nd round(probably farther :eek8: ). And maybe Dalembert wouldn't be able to keep up starting as a 5 with the Suns. I don't know, it seems pointless to me.

It's sort of like Dallas getting Dampier. Everyone said they needed a big, but so far all they've really done is played small ball in the playoffs...

My point is : don't try and fix something that isn't broken. But who knows, maybe they will sign Dalembert and do exactly what you said, that's why I'm not GM. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> Is it really neccesary to mix the chemistry of are starting 5 . I mean the Suns did win 62 games this year and they're already in the 2nd round(probably farther :eek8: ). And maybe Dalembert wouldn't be able to keep up starting as a 5 with the Suns. I don't know, it seems pointless to me.
> 
> It's sort of like Dallas getting Dampier. Everyone said they needed a big, but so far all they've really done is played small ball in the playoffs...
> 
> My point is : don't try and fix something that isn't broken. But who knows, maybe they will sign Dalembert and do exactly what you said, that's why I'm not GM. :biggrin:



Yeah, I see your point of view which is why I said "In case what we're doing now doesn't work". Like sometime later on our interior D gets exposed by a better team than the Grizz and we just CANNOT stop it for the life of us. Of course if we go all the way and win or finals, hell no, we won't change anything. Dalembert plays good D though. And he is athletic to keep up though. Still very young. 

Yeah, and everyone says we over paid Nash with 66 mill. 72 mill for Dampier is VASTLY overpaid. I never understood how people could say that. As you said, they're playing small ball. But just having his body there could help against Duncan and you've seen him be able to guard Shaq well. Of course he's worth the contract he got.

I think the offseason, we know our priorities. Match anything that gets thrown at JJ other than max contract(if so than what do we do?), extend Amare, pick up depth with our MLE(if Hunter doesnt opt out), and of course we'll have the 2 draft picks where we could potentially land Rashard McCants or some steal at that point. And Doesn't McCarty have a team option? I think it's best if we decline that. But as I said before, if it turns out we get killed inside sometime down the line and what we're doing is proven we can't win, the idea of Dalembert could be something. Just having a big body there could help. But as you said, who knows, and I'm not a GM myself. Altho that would be fun lol.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

At this point we only need solid role players, assuming we ink JJ over the summer. If JJ is here, then we go BPA. No reason not to. 




dissonance19 said:


> And Doesn't McCarty have a team option?


Part of the deal when McCarty came here was to wave his player option. My guess is he won't be here next year. I like him though, solid vet off the bench for a title run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

RedStripe27 said:


> At this point we only need solid role players, assuming we ink JJ over the summer. If JJ is here, then we go BPA. No reason not to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, we def need to get more depth. BPA would be the way to go with the the MLE/draft would provide us with that.

And, ah, ok. Yeah McCarty is solid, but it seems like he hasn't settled in or found his spot out there or like he doesn't fit in. But is something wrong with him? I don't think we've played him since the first game, and that's what that trade was for.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

In the worst case scenerio, where JJ gets a MAX contract offer, I think we should really pursue Bobby Simmons. He's a poor mans Joe Johnson and would be a very solid pick up. We would definently have the money to get this guy. 

Simmons: 

Height: 6ft-6
Weight: 228 pounds 
Age: 24
Positions played: Shooting Guard/Small Forward

Min: 37.3 Per Game
FG%: 46.6%
3P%: 43.5% (though only 1.5 Attempts per game)
FT%: 84.6%

16.4 PPG, 2.7 APG, 5.9 RPG, 1.41 SPG, 1.8 TO/PG

Joe Johnson:

Height: 6ft-7
Weight: 230 pounds
Age: 23
Positions played: Point Guard/Shooting Guard/Small Forward

Min: 39.5 Per Game
FG%: 46.1%
3P%: 47.8% (4.5 Attempts per game)
FT%: 75.0% 

17.1 PPG, 3.5 APG, 5.1 RPG, 0.96 SPG, 1.8 TO/PG

------------------

Very comparable players though Joe Johnson is better (he's a very underrated defender and is very good at handling the rock.... however Simmons 5.9 RPG is extremely impressive). However if it meant way overpaying to keep joe (MAX contract) then there's no reason we shouldn't consider letting him jump ship and signing Simmons instead (which would be for a lot less no doubt). The great thing is Simmons didn't just benifit from a crappy team because the Clipps were pretty decent and Simmons was a huge reason behind this. 

By the way if you compare Simmons and Joe's early careers it is earily similar. It seems it took both players a couple years before they really finally understood their potential. Simmons is more of a risk however because he's only been good for a season while Joe for about a season and a half. 

Anyways if we lose Joe we better as heck sign this guy because there is no other player in the league that's going to be able to fill his shoes adequately enough for us to keep playing this style of basketball.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Lukasbmw said:


> Why draft a backup PF? I'd much rather see us draft a backup PG. Barbosa just is not doing it...


I think the Kwame Brown that is being talked about is a free agent. Not a player in the draft.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> In the worst case scenerio, where JJ gets a MAX contract offer, I think we should really pursue Bobby Simmons. He's a poor mans Joe Johnson and would be a very solid pick up. We would definently have the money to get this guy.
> 
> Simmons:
> 
> ...



Joe is way way better than Simmons. If Joe was on the Clippers, he would be an All-Star. Their stats are close like that because our Suns team is full of Studs.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Brown sucks. 

I live in Maryland and I get to watch Wizards games. 

Brown may have skills but he doesn't have the talents. He cannot handle pressure. He gets booed all the time by Wizards fans because people have so much expectation from him and he hasn't even shown anything spectular. 

Brown may be a better player down the road but Suns doesn't have time to "train" a young player. We need experienced player who can improve our game to another lvl. 

If anything, we need a good backup point guard. Barbosa just doesn't cut it.


----------

